# Oct - 30 miles in 30 days



## threebirds

This is a challenge I picked up from elsewhere online.
I'm going to start on 1 October. The plan is to walk 30 miles (minimum) in 30 days. You can walk or run - i'll be walking lol. Anyone want to join me?

Threebirds. Starting 183lbs. 
38 miles

Tryrocking
26.3 miles

Bravemom
52 miles

Mea
3.5 miles

Pinksarah
31 miles

Pinkemily
2.4 miles

Wanababy8909. Starting 193lbs

KatVM Starting 123lbs
33.5 miles

Sarahandalan. starting 169lbs
2 miles

Lolip0p
4 miles


----------



## Try Rocking

That sounds like fun, I'll do it! I'll be walking and running :)


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> This is a challenge I picked up from elsewhere online.
> I'm going to start on 1 October. The plan is to walk 30 miles (minimum) in 30 days. You can walk or run - i'll be walking lol. Anyone want to join me?

Me me me me me :haha:I need to kick my arse back into my walks :haha:And it will be fun :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Cool, once we get to the 1st i'll stick all our names in the first post & update our mileage as we go

It means we can have good days and bad days, long walks/runs and short ones, etc & will be fun if there if a few of us. 
:hugs:

X


----------



## Try Rocking

Definitely, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Mea

I'll join you sounds fun! I need something different to do. 
This maybe a stupid question but how are you measuring your mileage the you walk??


----------



## Try Rocking

I have this great app I use called Mapmyrun (also works for walking and other activities), it uses GPS to figure out your distance, pace, calories burned and other stuff. It keeps track of it all on the app as well as you can log on on your computer and check out your stuff as well.


----------



## Bravemom

Or you could get a pedometer :thumbup:I attach mine to my waist and off I go :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mea

Thanks for the help, just got the app on my iPhone so I'm already and raring to go roll on 1st October.


----------



## threebirds

Cool Mea 

Lookin forward to this ladies :thumbup:

X


----------



## Pink Sarah

Can i join please, just downloaded the app. I'll be walking quickly.


----------



## PinkEmily

I'm in  

I'll be walking it with a buggy and two dogs (will be a great excuse to take the dogs out, they don't get out much recently)


----------



## wanababy8909

Yes i would like to join as well, im about to download the app now. Im excited to try this :)


----------



## threebirds

Welcome pinksarah, pinkemily & wanababy  :hi:

Should be fun 

On days i can only do 1 mile i'm gonna walk v fast but will try to get in some longer walks to. Depends on work & weather. Could also be done on treadmill, but i'll be outdoors 

If anyone wants me to put their start & finish weight up on the first page i'll do that, tho on its own im not sure how good this will be for weightloss - need to be eating healthy too for that, but im hoping i might shift a few pounds.


----------



## wanababy8909

My starting weight is 193 lbs and my goal is 183lbs


----------



## Pink Sarah

I need to stop snacking on junk during the day so hopefully this will motivate me to go for a walk instead and stay away from the cupboards!!


----------



## Bravemom

It's october on Monday :happydance:Need to dust down my walking shoes :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PinkEmily

Are we all ready for tomorrow? 

I have dusted off my phil and teds from the garage (i mean business :haha:) and we are ready to roll. Really hope it doesn't rain tomorrow though. If it is then the dogs can stay at home.


----------



## threebirds

All ready to go :friends:
This is the only exercise smiley I could find :bike:
Hope the :rain: stays away too.
I plan to go for an early eve walk after I get home from work, minimum 1 mile tomor but if I have the energy will go for a couple 
Looking forward to exercising with you ladies :hi:

Xx


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm all ready and excited to go!


----------



## Pink Sarah

Todays the day i neva thought i'd be excited about exercise but i am!!! 
Threebirds i love the smiley hehe


----------



## wanababy8909

have fun. It's still the 30th over here. But i cant wait to start 2moro


----------



## Try Rocking

Yep, still the 30th here, it's only 9:30pm. I'm excited for tomorrow though! I'm hoping the smoke clears up (from forest fires) so that I can go for a run!


----------



## Bravemom

Ok so I walked three and a half miles this morning ,am so chuffed with myself that I've started again :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done Bravemom! Ive not had chance to go yet. We are waiting for a delivery man to pick up a parcel then we will head out :)


----------



## Bravemom

PinkEmily said:


> Well done Bravemom! Ive not had chance to go yet. We are waiting for a delivery man to pick up a parcel then we will head out :)

Thanks, it feels good :thumbup:good luck for your walk :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:happydance: Whoo hoo bravemom, fab start :thumbup:

I went for my wee walk as soon as I got in from work. I knew if I so much as sat down it would be hard to move again. So I got 2 miles in before the evening's downpour!

X


----------



## threebirds

Try Rocking said:


> Yep, still the 30th here, it's only 9:30pm. I'm excited for tomorrow though! I'm hoping the smoke clears up (from forest fires) so that I can go for a run!

Thats terrible about the forest fires - hope they're under control & out soon x


----------



## Pink Sarah

I did 2.5miles, I'm so pleased you started this thread threebirds!


----------



## Pink Sarah

Well done bravemom and threebirds


----------



## PinkEmily

I didnt get chance to go for a walk because i was stuck in waiting for the delivery man, will have to do double tomorrow :(


----------



## threebirds

PinkEmily said:


> I didnt get chance to go for a walk because i was stuck in waiting for the delivery man, will have to do double tomorrow :(

Aw poor you, what a pain. Did he finally arrive?
Anyway no worries, you'll get going tomorrow & we'll all have up & down days :hugs:

I know there will be days where I don't get a walk in & i'll then be playing catch up at weekends. I have to say I think doing this on here will be good motivation 

What's everyone's situations? Im trying to lose a few pounds and get a bit fitter before our second round if ivf/icsi which will hopefully be before Christmas.

X


----------



## threebirds

By the way, Pink Emily, just saw your ticker - amazing weight loss!!! Well done  
How did you do it? X


----------



## Mea

So how did I get on with day 1?? I will tell you went for a really long walk got home got my phone out to see how far I had gone and.......dead battery I didn't notice my phone needed charging. So I'm going to walk the same route tomorrow to find out the distance.


----------



## threebirds

Mea said:


> So how did I get on with day 1?? I will tell you went for a really long walk got home got my phone out to see how far I had gone and.......dead battery I didn't notice my phone needed charging. So I'm going to walk the same route tomorrow to find out the distance.

Well done getting a good long walk in, its the walk that counts  & will get it posted tomorro. Will remind us all to check our phones!!

X


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job ladies!

I was hoping it would be less smokey today but it wasn't. The smoke has given me a persistent headache (sometimes migraine) as well so I haven't done anything more than a walk lately. I ended up going into a bit of a migraine earlier so no run for me today. We're hopefully getting some rain tomorrow! Keep your fingers crossed! 


My situation is I want to lose weight. I still have 60 lbs to go and I'm hoping to shed them by May/June of next year so we can start TTC #2 :)


----------



## Bravemom

Feeling tired this morning but I know I need to move my ass :blush:Next two days are out for me so I need to walk today then Friday ,am trying to do three x3.5 mile walks a week and hope to push it up to four if I can next week :thumbup:Am not getting weighed this week as I over ate last week so I have another 8 days to get back on track .Originally I wanted to lose two stone for Xmas but think it will be a bit less than tht ,have lost 60 pounds since march this year :happydance:so if I get another stone off that will be fab :thumbup:Good luck everyone ,we can do it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone

Its 8.45 am in ireland. Try Rocking hoping you get your rain & also hoping we dont 
Ive a long day so no chance of walk til later, but hope to get 1 or 2 miles in then.
So impressed by Bmom & PinkEmilys weight loss, you girls are fab! 
Hugs all round :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Catch yiz all later x


----------



## Bravemom

Hi so I walked for four miles today so thats 71/2 so far ,wont be getting out now prob till friday ,and also ate healthy foods ,brown bread and tuna ,lentil soup ,fruit and fat free yog :thumbup:also loads of water ,am hoping form two pounds loss next week :thumbup:Hows everyone else doing ?:hugs:


----------



## threebirds

threebirds said:


> Cool Mea
> 
> Lookin forward to this ladies :thumbup:
> 
> X




Bravemom said:


> Hi so I walked for four miles today so thats 71/2 so far ,wont be getting out now prob till friday ,and also ate healthy foods ,brown bread and tuna ,lentil soup ,fruit and fat free yog :thumbup:also loads of water ,am hoping form two pounds loss next week :thumbup:Hows everyone else doing ?:hugs:

:thumbup: wow thats brilliant & well done on all your healthy eating 
I've just eaten (humus & falefal) & it's pouring here. Still planning on getting out for a walk tho x


----------



## Pink Sarah

Its raining here too in north yorkshire, England so only went for a 1 mile walk today to buy some milk! Well done everyone x


----------



## threebirds

Pink Sarah said:


> Its raining here too in north yorkshire, England so only went for a 1 mile walk today to buy some milk! Well done everyone x

:thumbup: every mile counts 

I still haven't got out the door. Hoping the rain might ease.

Folks, I'll update our miles at the start of p1, but please let me know if I get it wrong or leave you out any day xx


----------



## threebirds

Well damn :rain: & also not feelin great so no walk for me tonight.
I'll get going again tomorrow.
:hugs: 
X


----------



## KatVM

May I join? I'm 123 pounds and hoping to lose 18 pounds


----------



## PinkEmily

I couldn't make it out for the first 2 days but today I walked 2.4 miles  and I think I may have killed my dogs, they are only small and not used to walking so far :haha:


----------



## sarahandalan

I'm going to join in to. i started on monday walking for 30 mins and today for 30 mins so thats about 2 miles. i dont have a phone that i can get the app so i'll just have to work it this way lol 
i'm 169 and i'm aiming to get down to 163 this month. i'm also eating healthy and starting to try the 30 day shred.


----------



## Try Rocking

What horrible timing :( I have gotten sick and I am on the verge of throwing up. Hopefully it passes soon :(


----------



## Bravemom

Try Rocking said:


> What horrible timing :( I have gotten sick and I am on the verge of throwing up. Hopefully it passes soon :(

Hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

sarahandalan said:


> I'm going to join in to. i started on monday walking for 30 mins and today for 30 mins so thats about 2 miles. i dont have a phone that i can get the app so i'll just have to work it this way lol
> i'm 169 and i'm aiming to get down to 163 this month. i'm also eating healthy and starting to try the 30 day shred.

Well done and good luck xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

PinkEmily said:


> I couldn't make it out for the first 2 days but today I walked 2.4 miles  and I think I may have killed my dogs, they are only small and not used to walking so far :haha:

Aww the dogs will sleep well today lol well done that's great xxx


----------



## Mea

I managed 2 miles yesterday and about 1.5 miles today in the rain!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Mea said:


> I managed 2 miles yesterday and about 1.5 miles today in the rain!!!

Well done :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

KatVM said:


> May I join? I'm 123 pounds and hoping to lose 18 pounds

Welcome KatVM :hi:


----------



## threebirds

PinkEmily said:


> I couldn't make it out for the first 2 days but today I walked 2.4 miles  and I think I may have killed my dogs, they are only small and not used to walking so far :haha:

Hiya, good start  poor pups lol :hugs:



sarahandalan said:


> I'm going to join in to. i started on monday walking for 30 mins and today for 30 mins so thats about 2 miles. i dont have a phone that i can get the app so i'll just have to work it this way lol
> i'm 169 and i'm aiming to get down to 163 this month. i'm also eating healthy and starting to try the 30 day shred.

Welcome sarahandalan :hi: 
Is that 2 miles total or 4 miles total?
Thanx


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Mea said:
> 
> 
> I managed 2 miles yesterday and about 1.5 miles today in the rain!!!
> 
> Well done :happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Nice 1 :thumbup:

Im just in from 2 miles today 
(none yesterday)

Hi everyone :hi: 

X


----------



## threebirds

Try Rocking said:


> What horrible timing :( I have gotten sick and I am on the verge of throwing up. Hopefully it passes soon :(

Aw sorry to hear that :-(
Hope you are better soon :hugs:


----------



## Lollip0p

Can I join too? just have to work how far i walked over the last 3 days


----------



## Lollip0p

I have done 4 miles in total at walking pace over the last 3 days


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Lolipop 

Welcome! Will add you now


----------



## Bravemom

Well done Threebirds and lollipop :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahandalan

2 miles total x


----------



## Pink Sarah

Try Rocking said:


> What horrible timing :( I have gotten sick and I am on the verge of throwing up. Hopefully it passes soon :(

Are you feeling any better? Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Pink Sarah

Hello everyone, i've not managed any miles today but will try make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## Try Rocking

Ugh, I figured out what's wrong with me! I recently switched birth control and apparently my body does not like the new one! So I'm switching back to my old one tonight (I had no problems with it) so hopefully tomorrow I'm feeling like myself again. I have not walked or ran at all in a while, I need to get at it! I'm determined to hit at least 30 miles this month!


----------



## Lollip0p

does running around at soft play for 2 hours count? lol


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :hi: :hugs:



Try Rocking said:


> Ugh, I figured out what's wrong with me! I recently switched birth control and apparently my body does not like the new one! So I'm switching back to my old one tonight (I had no problems with it) so hopefully tomorrow I'm feeling like myself again. I have not walked or ran at all in a while, I need to get at it! I'm determined to hit at least 30 miles this month!

Glad you figured out what was wrong & hope you are feeling better soon x



Lollip0p said:


> does running around at soft play for 2 hours count? lol

Lol  bet it burns off the cals tho.
Sounds like a lot more fun than my day x

Well no walking for me day, 11 hrs at the office today :-(
Only fit for bed now. Looking forward to getting out tomorrow though. Hoping to clock up a few miles over the next few days, and have some fun - can't be all wrk & no play!

X


----------



## KatVM

I believe I got one mile in so far this month between walking the last few days! Definitely gonna get a couple on my hike this weekend.


----------



## threebirds

KatVM said:


> I believe I got one mile in so far this month between walking the last few days! Definitely gonna get a couple on my hike this weekend.

Nice1  and i just updated you on the first page.

How is everything going with your little one? Must be such a lot to take in in the first month x :hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

3.4 miles today! It was a great walk :)


----------



## threebirds

Try Rocking said:


> 3.4 miles today! It was a great walk :)

Superb :thumbup: & im just in from a 2 mile walk, really beautiful here too


----------



## Pink Sarah

Evening, i did 3 miles today.


----------



## Bravemom

Three and a 1/2 miles for me today :thumbup:Nearly didn't manage it but am glad now I did :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

It's another beautiful day, I think we'll be doing another long walk tonight!


----------



## threebirds

Hiya everyone

PinkSarah & Bmom just updated your walks from yesterday.

Im just in from my walk - offroad & muddy but a lovely day for it (2.8 miles but felt longer!)

 X


----------



## Pink Sarah

Done 2 miles today.


----------



## threebirds

Pink Sarah said:


> Done 2 miles today.

Fab :thumbup:

I didnt get out today, dosed with the cold & spent half the day in bed :-(
Hope to get out tomor tho xx


----------



## Try Rocking

3.3 miles today :)


----------



## threebirds

Try Rocking said:


> 3.3 miles today :)

Thats fab!! Are you feeling better?

Im just in from beautiful 2 mile walk along the coast - all on the flat today (but then it is monday)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Try Rocking

Way better than I was! I think the old BC is almost fully out of my system.. and with that the smoke rolled back in. It's so bad that when I stepped outside yesterday it smelled like someone was having a fire in our front yard. :( 
I won't be running in it anytime soon but I can walk!


----------



## Bravemom

Am gonna say four miles today , didn't put pedometer on but am guessing it was about that . Keep going everyone xxxx


----------



## threebirds

Good one Bmom & I popped out this eve for a short one (1.2 miles) - 2nd walk today. Was a lovely day here today. Just wished I hadnt eaten so much for dinner!


----------



## Pink Sarah

i did about 3 miles today felt like it was all uphill so hard work! 
Bravemom and threebirds you are doing so well!!


----------



## KatVM

Got about 8 miles over the last few days


----------



## threebirds

way to go girls :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
We're a third of the way there

Everyone check i have your tallies right on the first page 

it will be hard for me to get a walk in over the next couple of days, but will try.

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Just in from 2 mile walk - different route this eve, thought it would be longer, but plenty of hills to get the heart going! Weather is changing and i'm wrking tomor night so that's probably me til Fri. Hows everyone else getting on?
:hugs: X


----------



## Bravemom

Walked for a hour today but was with the kids so am saying two miles please :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Walked for a hour today but was with the kids so am saying two miles please :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It all counts 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

4 miles for me tonight! :)


----------



## KatVM

Two miles for me today! :) This was an amazing idea btw


----------



## Pink Sarah

About 2 miles today.


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :hi:



Try Rocking said:


> 4 miles for me tonight! :)

Wow that was a good bit  excellent



KatVM said:


> Two miles for me today! :) This was an amazing idea btw

:thumbup: and thank u iam really enjoing it to. Im finding this good motivation, and good to know theres a few of us  



Pink Sarah said:


> About 2 miles today.

Nice 1 Sarah 

:hugs: all round 

no walk for me today, but will get out tomor 

Nite all x


----------



## Pink Sarah

No walk today and i ate loads of junk! :-(
I find it gives me motivation too if i was doing it alone i probably would have given up by now!


----------



## threebirds

Pink Sarah said:


> No walk today and i ate loads of junk! :-(
> I find it gives me motivation too if i was doing it alone i probably would have given up by now!

Hiya yeh while i am doing well with the walking I am going through a bad junk phase. I need to be watching my weight & getting it down as the BMI threshold for free IVF/ICSI on the NHS where I live is 35 but coming down to 30 and Im on the borderline at 30. But I keep eating crap between meals :-(
Gotta stay away from the choc!

Keep up the walking - we'll soon be halfway there!

:hugs:


----------



## OriginalDoll

Aw, I LOVE this idea. Is it too late to join in, will there be a November challenge like this?


----------



## Pink Sarah

Walked about 2 miles today.


----------



## Bravemom

Five miles for me today :)


----------



## threebirds

OriginalDoll said:


> Aw, I LOVE this idea. Is it too late to join in, will there be a November challenge like this?

You are most welcome & if you want to join us for the rest of this month I will happily add you to our front page :)
Any1 is welcome to run with this next month x



Pink Sarah said:


> Walked about 2 miles today.

:thumbup: :hugs: thats great Sarah, have updated you x



Bravemom said:


> Five miles for me today :)

Bmom you are so amazin :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

X


----------



## threebirds

1.5 miles for me today - but all off road, hiking up and down muddy hills  good walk and a wee bit of sunshine too x


----------



## KatVM

5 miles over the last few days!


----------



## Bravemom

Three miles today :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Three miles today :thumbup::hugs:

Wow Bmom that's 25 miles for you so far!
:thumbup:

Lovely day today, didnt get out though.
Day 3 of af & didnt feel like going far. Will get out tomor though.

So what kind of walks do people do?
Im lucky to live in the countryside so can walk the small narrow roads near where I live or go off road. When Im on fairly flat road Im walking about 3mph - gotta like all the stats the iph ap gives you.
Mostly I walk on my own as it just depends when I can grab some time, on rare occasions I manage to get DH to come with me & some times I'll go with a friend which is always nice.

I spend a lot of time hunched over a computer - so getting out is always good!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Bravemom

Hi huni sorry about af :hugs:I do the cycle path and walk usually for half an hour there then half an hour back or more depending on the weather and how I feel :thumbup:Thanks for motivating me again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink Sarah

I live in a town so i just walk along the paths - not very exciting! Not been out much last couple days so hoping 2 make up for it 2moro.


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls :hugs:

Good to hear from you 

Just in from a 3 miles walk, mostly on wee country road - lots of hills tho.
Just as well as I had a wee binge on cheese & crackers & chocolate earlier :-(

X


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Hi girls :hugs:
> 
> Good to hear from you
> 
> Just in from a 3 miles walk, mostly on wee country road - lots of hills tho.
> Just as well as I had a wee binge on cheese & crackers & chocolate earlier :-(
> 
> X

Well done Hun,I'm heading out tonight ,have you tried the new mars caramel ?stupidly bought myself a four pack :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Pink Sarah

2 miles today in the lovely yorkshire rain!!


----------



## Bravemom

Three miles tonight and the rain stayed away :thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls, good on yous & no Bmom im staying away from more choc lol, but ive made up for my earlier binge as i got another walk in (1.5 miles) this eve with a couple of friends


----------



## threebirds

Two miles for me today & I honestly hadnt planned on leaving the house, but then a friend phoned to see if I wanted to go for a walk 

X


----------



## Bravemom

Two miles today for me :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Sarah

1.5 miles today.


----------



## threebirds

Hi Bmom & PinkSarah
Good on yas :thumbup: 
I got out today too, a longer one than usual for me - 3.7 miles.

Hope you both have a lovely weekend :hugs:

X


----------



## threebirds

Whoohoo Bmom that's you at 30 miles!
:happydance:

Now anything else you do is a bonus :thumbup::thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Two miles for me today :thumbup:


----------



## KatVM

I think about 3 miles since my last update! lots tomorrow i hope


----------



## Pink Sarah

Well done bravemom thats fab!!


----------



## Bravemom

Pink Sarah said:


> Well done bravemom thats fab!!

Thank you I used to walk between 3-7 mikes every night while I was losing weight ,then once I lost 60 pound I took Ill for a month and started slacking so this was a kick start for me ,thanks everyone ,keep going ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

1.4 for me today.
Well done everyone :hugs:
X


----------



## Pink Sarah

3.5 today definately need to improve my fitness i was worn out!


----------



## KatVM

3 miles today


----------



## Bravemom

Three miles today ,:thumbup:


----------



## KatVM

Still no weight loss, gotta up my walking


----------



## threebirds

2 for me 

Hi everyone :thumbup:
KatVM not for me either :-(
But we're not at the end of the month yet!

X


----------



## Try Rocking

3.2 miles for me today :)


----------



## threebirds

Try Rocking said:


> 3.2 miles for me today :)

Hi Tryrocking :wave:
Good one, how's you?

x


----------



## Try Rocking

Good! I finally started going to the gym so I can start adding the miles again! It's getting cold here but it's good :) How are you?


----------



## KatVM

Try Rocking said:


> Good! I finally started going to the gym so I can start adding the miles again! It's getting cold here but it's good :) How are you?

I was just reading this and thinking the same thing about the weather and then noticed we live in the same provinces!


----------



## threebirds

So what's the weather like with you girls?

Im in Ireland, today was sunny then cloudy. Weather is to get colder at weekend here - but not as cold as you get it!

Got a 2.5 walk in today 

:hugs: to all

x


----------



## Try Rocking

3.2 mile run in today :)

Yah Kat, we're not far off! Do you guys still have snow hanging around? It's in our forecast but we haven't seen anything other than hail so far! 

Threebirds it's nice, just cold :) We're expecting snow soon!


----------



## jackiemullins

Can pregnant girls do it too?:) I already run, but I think it'd be fun to be able to think of it as a group thing.


----------



## KatVM

2.5 miles


----------



## KatVM

Try Rocking said:


> 3.2 mile run in today :)
> 
> Yah Kat, we're not far off! Do you guys still have snow hanging around? It's in our forecast but we haven't seen anything other than hail so far!
> 
> Threebirds it's nice, just cold :) We're expecting snow soon!

Opps I realize i have not updated my location - in the okanagan we had snow yesterday morning and there is a bit of snows on hills but none on the ground! Hopefully it stay away a little longer so i can keep up the walking


----------



## threebirds

Try Rocking said:


> 3.2 mile run in today :)
> 
> Yah Kat, we're not far off! Do you guys still have snow hanging around? It's in our forecast but we haven't seen anything other than hail so far!
> 
> Threebirds it's nice, just cold :) We're expecting snow soon!

:wave: that's great that you got out for a run & a good distance 

Hope the snow isnt too bad when it comes. Do you enjoy being out in it? I quite like the snow, just dont like it when it is icy!

X



jackiemullins said:


> Can pregnant girls do it too?:) I already run, but I think it'd be fun to be able to think of it as a group thing.

Hi Jackie, everyone welcome but there's only a week left of this month but let me know if you want me to add you. And congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## threebirds

KatVM said:


> 2.5 miles

Thats great Kat :thumbup:

I managed 2 today & it was lovely out

X


----------



## threebirds

One week to go folks!!
:dance:

:hug:


----------



## jackiemullins

Are you going to do it next month as well?:) Because if so, I'll probably just join in then.


----------



## Pink Sarah

2 miles today, this month has gone so fast!!!


----------



## KatVM

2.5 miles today! Can't believe it's almost November


----------



## Bravemom

Three miles yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Nice 1 PinkSarah, KatV & Bmom :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
That's some excellent mileage 

I didnt get out today but will tomorrow.
The mnths going fast but Im definitely getting out for walks than I had been!

Hi jackie :wave:
Id happily do this another mnth but Im not going to set up one for Nov as I'll want a break frm updating the miles every day. Its great motivation tho! If any1 else sets it up for nov i'll join, otherwise I'll do it again in a couple of months

X


----------



## Bravemom

Three miles for today ,was a lovely day :thumbup:


----------



## KatVM

2.5 miles


----------



## Try Rocking

Kat, you're even closer than I figured lol I'm in Grand Forks :) 

Threebirds I do enjoy being out in it but not as much as I enjoy sitting inside watching the snow lol 

Unless I get out everyday I can't see getting anywhere near 30 miles this month. I would love to do this again next month as well. I'm not going to stop walking or running this month but we'll see how close I get.


----------



## Bravemom

Six more days to go ,come on ladies keep going :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Another five miles for me today and it was bloody freezing :rain::xmas8:Think that's 46 miles now :)


----------



## Bravemom

Five days to go :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

We're getting there 
Thanks Bmom for the encouragement :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I havent been out for a couple of days but determined to finish on a high note and clock up a few miles over the weekend :thumbup:

X


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> We're getting there
> Thanks Bmom for the encouragement :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I havent been out for a couple of days but determined to finish on a high note and clock up a few miles over the weekend :thumbup:
> 
> X

It's freezing too,we are expecting snow :nope:Hubby has planned for us to go on a treasure hunt today for Halloween in Garfunock in Larne ,I think we all need three layers :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> We're getting there
> Thanks Bmom for the encouragement :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I havent been out for a couple of days but determined to finish on a high note and clock up a few miles over the weekend :thumbup:
> 
> X
> 
> It's freezing too,we are expecting snow :nope:Hubby has planned for us to go on a treasure hunt today for Halloween in Garfunock in Larne ,I think we all need three layers :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh dear! And its wild, wet and windy here - not good for the halloween activities planned for this eve. :cold: :twisted:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

X :dust:


----------



## KatVM

Spent yesterday in the hospital but 2 miles today


----------



## Bravemom

Ok another five miles for me last night ,it was wet cold windy but I did it :haha::thumbup:Kat ,hope your ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

KatVM said:


> Spent yesterday in the hospital but 2 miles today

Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Ok another five miles for me last night ,it was wet cold windy but I did it :haha::thumbup:Kat ,hope your ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow well done as weather was miserable!

I need to get out today as Ive been a slacker the last couple of days...

:hugs::hugs:

X


----------



## threebirds

Hey fab ladies 

Just updating the front page
and KatV that's you over the 30 mark whoohoooo 
and Bmom you're flippin amazin - you've smashed thru the 50 mark.

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

xxx


----------



## threebirds

A measely 1.4 miles for me today but at least I got out! Considering doing a big hike tomor!

Also, just in case anyone is wondering, I know oct has 31 days and the thread name is 30 days, but I'll continue to update until the end of the 31st to be fair to everyone 

So lets see what mileage we can all get in between now & Wed!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

1.4 for me last night! I'll update later after I hit the gym :)


----------



## Pink Sarah

2.5 miles today! long walk tomorrow i think! well done bravemom and katv.


----------



## Pink Sarah

and threebirds!


----------



## Try Rocking

4 miles today for me :)


----------



## KatVM

1 mile for me today! and Everything is okay just had to baby looked at, his dad has whooping cough and I was worried he had gotten it too.


----------



## Bravemom

Don't really think I will get out in the next few days ,kids all off for half term but u never know :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Well done Try rocking & Katv. 
Hope you're havin a good half term Bmom.
:hugs: everyone
1.5 miles for me today xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

3.8 miles for me today :)


----------



## Bravemom

Just the one mile today :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Pink Sarah

2.5 miles today. cant believe the month is almost over!


----------



## threebirds

:thumbup:
TryRocking & PinkSarah you're so nearly at the target 
If Ive done my sums right, TryRocking you have 3.7 miles to go & PinkSarah you have 0.5!

Go every1 :hugs:
Tomorrow is the last day xx


----------



## Try Rocking

I could do that if I went to the gym but I have so much to do tomorrow! I wonder what the chances are of getting my 2 year old to walk 4 miles? lol


----------



## KatVM

one mile :)


----------



## Pink Sarah

1.5 miles woohoo i did it! well done everyone xx


----------



## threebirds

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Well done every1!
Bravemom
PinkSarah
Katv
Tryrocking

Thanks for joining me in this challenge.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pink Sarah

thank you threebirds for setting this challenge and doing the updates! it has made me realise that i need to do more exercise to achieve my goal. thank you again x


----------



## threebirds

Pink Sarah said:


> thank you threebirds for setting this challenge and doing the updates! it has made me realise that i need to do more exercise to achieve my goal. thank you again x

Thanks PinkSarah :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Me too. I need to do more exercise & lose weight, but this all helped & it was great there were a few of us in it together.
Now we just have to keep going x


----------

